# Glo-Toob Lithium Picture



## Streak (Aug 3, 2007)

Any questions??


----------



## greenlight (Aug 3, 2007)

how about a glow pic?


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Aug 3, 2007)

When will they be available?

- Chris


----------



## Streak (Aug 3, 2007)

Batteries were a bit flat and did not have the units long enough to take many decent pics.

Try this one.


----------



## jbviau (Aug 3, 2007)

It looks nice and small despite the bigger battery, and I like that the label is unobtrusive. Where did the pic come from?


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 3, 2007)

NICE! I like they kept the body clean.
Questions: WHEN? And will there be a clip available?

Thanks for the pictures Streak!

Eric


----------



## Streak (Aug 3, 2007)

I had the units in my hand and took the pics myself.
The first shipment is on its way to the distributor in the USA.
Start requesting the product from your favorite light store so that they can place their orders.

Comes with battery, lanyard, regular pushbutton tailcap and a rotary diving tailcap as can be seen in the first picture.

There will be a belt clip available for it as well.


----------



## bullterrier (Aug 3, 2007)

mmm i want one :sigh:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 3, 2007)

Streak, you da MAN!! Thanks for sharing this.



Streak said:


> Comes with battery, lanyard, regular pushbutton tailcap and a rotary diving tailcap as can be seen in the first picture.
> 
> There will be a belt clip available for it as well.


What colors will be available?
What's the size of them? (vs the regular Toobs)
What's the depth rating for the diving tailcap?
How many modes?


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 3, 2007)

According to glo-toob.com it has 11 modes and the size is 3.15x0.95 inch while the Fx is 2.80x0.75. They don´t provide different information about the depth rating so I guess they´ll officially rate the lithium to 300 feet too.

Eric


----------



## barkingmad (Aug 3, 2007)

So which CPF dealers are stocking them...?


----------



## Streak (Aug 3, 2007)

Try any of those that stocked the FX model. There are a few here but dont want to mention any for fear of leaving one out!!


----------



## BBL (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice! 

Any info on diameter? Seems like 1 inch.

Edit: ok, i cant read - eric mentioned it already.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 3, 2007)

These exist for real and are actually heading this way?! I can't believe it!!

Thanks, Streak. Needless to say, I gotta get one...

:twothumbs

Led specs? Nichias? Runtime on primary/rechargeable cell? Price?


----------



## watchdog2001 (Aug 3, 2007)

Any ideas on what's the battery life like, at least in constant on mode???


----------



## prismatic (Aug 3, 2007)

They're.... they're beautiful!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 3, 2007)

They do exist!!!

Now if only the company would release specs. :sigh:
They still say:

For further assistance, please contact us on: info [at] glo-toob [dot] com
on their website.
Ah if only most manufacturers were as enthusiastic and meticulous about their products as I am.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome! I was honestly starting to think that these may never see the light of day. Thanks alot of the pics to finally show us some hard proof. I can't wait!


----------



## bigfoot (Aug 3, 2007)

I can't believe my eyes! They look great and I know I will be ordering some as soon as they are available. Thanks Streak for the pictures and info, and thanks Glo-toob for developing these!


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 4, 2007)

YESSSSSSSS!
Now, for the real question, get one of these, or a cree E1L, or get a z32 and z59 for my G2 as an upgrade…
decisions, decisions…

oh, btw w00t!!!!!!!!! for the GTL!


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 4, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Now if only the company would release specs. :sigh:


The specs are already long released, just not where they should be. Got to "compare" and "FAQ" and you´ll find all the specs for the lithium except for the additional modes which they don´t want to reveal.

Eric


----------



## Streak (Aug 4, 2007)

Same modes as the FX plus 4 new modes:-

fast flash 
half flash 
"bounce" mode 
"ramp-up" mode 

Battery will last two days on constant on high mode depending on quality of battery used
Depth rated to 3500m using the included waterproof cap


----------



## greenLED (Aug 4, 2007)

Streak said:


> Depth rated to 3500m using the included waterproof cap


What'd they do? Drop it into the Mariana Trench? :nana:

That's really cool. LowWorm recently sent me an FX, and I'm loving every little bit of it.

Does somebody know which one would be the most visible for diving? I seem to recall it being green, but it may also depend on visibility, etc.


----------



## LowWorm (Aug 4, 2007)

Streak said:


> Same modes as the FX plus 4 new modes:-
> 
> fast flash
> half flash
> ...



:mecry: I was really hoping for an auto-off mode of some type - something that would kill the toob after an hour or so. 

Like green said, I love the toobs, too! 

But yay for the discreet labeling...that's a big plus. Can't wait to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Streak (Aug 4, 2007)

On some lights I do like auto off but as an emegency signal/diving/marker light auto off after an hour would not really be appropriate!!


----------



## LowWorm (Aug 4, 2007)

Streak said:


> On some lights I do like auto off but as an emegency signal/diving/marker light auto off after an hour would not really be appropriate!!



Not as an overriding feature, but as a single mode? And let's hope if someone is depending on this light to save his life, he's got the foresight to not select that particular mode...

I use the toob for tent lighting, or minimal room lighting at night, but I've sometimes forgotten and left it on, then fallen asleep, and then woke up to a way depleted battery. This is where an auto-off would come in handy.

Of course, with the bigger battery, and the ability to take rechargeables, it might be a moot point.


----------



## mountainpenguin (Aug 4, 2007)

any one know how much?


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (Aug 4, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Does somebody know which one would be the most visible for diving? I seem to recall it being green, but it may also depend on visibility, etc.



For diving yellow is the best choice. You can see yellow much better than any other lightsource, especially when the lightsource is rather "dim".


MfG Mr.Urahara


----------



## greenLED (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks, Mr.Urahara.

I just found this link too:
http://library.thinkquest.org/28170/35.html (they mention green and orange)


----------



## The-David (Aug 4, 2007)

wow looks like the white will be a grate contender for the tent light... I am going to go for a white one to go with my green FX.

David


----------



## mraymer (Aug 5, 2007)

I've wanted a Glo-Toob for awhile, but have been holding off purchasing one waiting on the Lithium. I've searched and haven't been able to find a source that has them listed for sale. Any one have any ideal about the $$$ these are going to cost and any place that currently has them available for purchase?


----------



## mr.squatch (Aug 5, 2007)

doing a little rough currency exchange in my head, looking at overseas places that have them already it looks like msrp is around 65-70 bucks. One place in the states claims they'll have em around 40 bucks september 30th. We shall see

g


----------



## GhostReaction (Aug 6, 2007)

Quick paper roll out of the given dimension for size comparision 













Thanks Streak for the preview.

Hey Green how come you get a Gloo toob FX and I only got the Oring from LowWorm


----------



## greenLED (Aug 6, 2007)

GhostReaction said:


> Quick paper roll out of the given dimension for size comparision
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuz I'm special. :nana:

Wow, that's quite the size difference! :huh:


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 6, 2007)

mr.squatch said:


> d....looking at overseas places that have them already it looks like msrp is around 65-70 bucks...


Which companies have them already?

Eric


----------



## fasuto (Aug 6, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Does somebody know which one would be the most visible for diving? I seem to recall it being green, but it may also depend on visibility, etc.



Barbolight did some research about this and according to their conclusions green penetrates more in sea water, specially in dirty waters.


----------



## jumpstat (Aug 6, 2007)

Can these use rechargeable 3.7 lit-ions?


----------



## luigi (Aug 6, 2007)

LightHound is going to have them in stock soon, I'm not sure I can say the price but it is going to be a very good one.

Luigi


----------



## Streak (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes, they will work fine on the 3.7 rechargeables.


----------



## jbviau (Aug 6, 2007)

luigi said:


> LightHound is going to have them in stock soon, I'm not sure I can say the price but it is going to be a very good one.
> 
> Luigi



The new Lithiums are up on Lighthound's site now! Not shipping yet though, of course. The price listed is $39.99.


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 6, 2007)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I"M SOOOO HAPPY RIGHT NOW! I think I'll get at least one or two of them for christmas, green would be my first choice and blue my second.
HAGO!
Flash


----------



## greenLED (Aug 6, 2007)

fasuto said:


> Barbolight did some research about this and according to their conclusions green penetrates more in sea water, specially in dirty waters.


:thanks: fasuto

I think $40 ain't bad at all.


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 7, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Does somebody know which one would be the most visible for diving? I seem to recall it being green, but it may also depend on visibility, etc.


 
Blue or green has to be the best if all put out the same lumens. 

Just think about it. When you're down 100ft, what color is everything? 

http://www.oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/explorations/04deepscope/background/deeplight/media/diagram3.html


----------



## greenLED (Aug 14, 2007)

blahblahblah said:


> Blue or green has to be the best if all put out the same lumens.
> 
> Just think about it. When you're down 100ft, what color is everything?
> 
> http://www.oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/explorations/04deepscope/background/deeplight/media/diagram3.html



Nice chart; that tells me what part of the spectrum hitting the surface of the water reaches different depths. Does that also apply at horizontal distance from a light source of a particular color? Does that relationship vary with depth? That chart doesn't take into consideration which color our eyes are most likely to pick up under water either. I have yet to see a clear answer to that particular question.

Anyway, I'm highjacking the thread. Sorry about that.


----------



## Xygen (Aug 17, 2007)

Finally!!! Thank you Streak!


----------



## DUQ (Aug 17, 2007)

I really like the original FX; are the switches a little more robust on the new models?


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 17, 2007)

This looks like a promising product. I have a small collection of flashlights, and all of them are made for producing a beam. Its nice to see something different (and waterproof!)

Thank you Glo-Tube!!!!!



Mayo


----------



## Concept (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow great news glad I checked in on these. I think I may have one for this Christmas then. Best distributer for these atm?


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm guessing lighthound, they have it cheapest, I thing BOGUSA has em too, but they aren't here yet, still on preorder 
HAGO,
Flash


----------



## Concept (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers Flash, I shall go over to lighthound and check em out, Now the only questions what colours to get


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 21, 2007)

No problem, Concept! The colors are the same thing I'm trying to figure out, but since I'm kinda into night vision preservation, I'll go for red, and if the price is right, I might get blue or green…or amber. lol
Have a good one,
Flash


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Aug 27, 2007)

FYI...

I've posted pictures of the packaging revealing the 11 "mysterious" modes over in the CPF Marketplace, as well as, some other shots. Now in stock!

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## cbdudley (Aug 27, 2007)

BugOutGearUSA has them in stock. Lighthound says "early September".

I preordered mine a couple of weeks ago, and it shipped today.

More info here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=168005


----------



## RadarGreg (Aug 28, 2007)

LAPoliceGear has them on their website. Their price is listed at $41.99. Color selection is amber, blue, red, green, and white.


----------



## Bogie (Aug 28, 2007)

RadarGreg said:


> LAPoliceGear has them on their website. Their price is listed at $41.99. Color selection is amber, blue, red, green, and white.



Yep got a E-'Mail from them Today "New Glo-Toob In Stock"

Glo-Toob Lithium Page


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 28, 2007)

cbdudley said:


> BugOutGearUSA has them in stock. Lighthound says "early September".


Lighthound has them in stock as well (at least the blue colour), mine shipped last saturday.

Eric


----------



## stowaway89 (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't get cross on me if I may ask "What is it for?" I have no idea....I don't know really


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 28, 2007)

Mine has shipped...

:twothumbs


----------



## greenLED (Aug 28, 2007)

stowaway89 said:


> Don't get cross on me if I may ask "What is it for?" I have no idea....I don't know really


They can be used as "markers" or area lights (dim). They're also good for nigh diving (to keep track of where divers are).


----------



## h2xblive (Aug 28, 2007)

greenLED said:


> They can be used as "markers" or area lights (dim). They're also good for nigh diving (to keep track of where divers are).



I bet they'd be great for kids trick-or-treating or caving, too.


----------



## ja10 (Aug 28, 2007)

They work great as a bathroom or hallway light during a power outage too. It gives just enough light so you don't run into anything.

I clip one to my bike if I head out while the sun is going down. It's not as bright as a dedicated bike tail light, but it emits light on all sides that aren't blocked, so you are visible from the side as well.


----------



## smvtsailor (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome!

These would also make a good tent light


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 29, 2007)

h2xblive said:


> I bet they'd be great for kids trick-or-treating or caving, too.


 
My kids love them in the tub or pool, too.


----------



## Dark Vapor (Aug 29, 2007)

I used a red one as a warning to other drivers that I had something sticking out past the rear bumper one evening instead of a red cloth or flag. It worked great on flash mode.


----------



## DUQ (Aug 30, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> My kids love them in the tub or pool, too.



LOL my 7yr son had kidnapped my amber Glo-Toob from the car. He hangs in the shower and in the bath. I guess I need another one for the car.


----------



## x923x (Aug 30, 2007)

2 out of 3 toobs came in today (white is back ordered) from bugoutgearusa, these things are cooooool! 

Each one come with one twist on/off cap and one clicky push button. Also, if anyone was wondering, these do *not *fit the old glo-toob pouch. They're too big. I'm guessing there will be a whole new line of accessories for the lithium verson(?).

Size comparison with E1L cree (green has the twisty, red has the clicky installed)






Tux approved!


----------



## Patriot (Aug 30, 2007)

I love the recessed tail switch! Thanks for sharing! :wave:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 31, 2007)

x923x, I'm following you today. :nana:
I just posted this over at edcforums.com - thought I'd share here as well:



> I got mine today too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## x923x (Aug 31, 2007)

greenLED said:


> x923x, I'm following you today. :nana:
> I just posted this over at edcforums.com - thought I'd share here as well:



Hi greenLED! Great minds think alike :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 31, 2007)

and to further follow-up on me stalking x923x... :nana:

Here's some pics I took this morning, hoping to convey the difference in size between both units, and how they compare against common batteries:
















I think I need a white and/or an amber one now.


----------



## LowTEC (Aug 31, 2007)

Anyone knows what kinda LED does the GT-lithium use? And what level of lumen it gives out? I can't find any information on the glo-toob website....


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 31, 2007)

I received mine from lighthound today. I really like the new lithium toob and especially the new fast strobe and bounce modes. Unfortunatelly I find it a little too big to carry it the way I used to carry my Fx models. I guess besides my 8 Fx models this is going to be my only lithium toob. Anyway, it is still a very cool marker light! I never liked the old push button cap, qualitywise. One of my five push button caps didn´t last longer than five days. The new push butten cap looks much better and much more reliable - although I still like the twist cap better. Now I´ll just need a clip for the GL.






Eric


----------



## ja10 (Aug 31, 2007)

Eric, in what way did you carry them? I've got on Glo-Toob FX, and I keep finding new uses for it.

What about the difference in output?


----------



## greenLED (Aug 31, 2007)

ja10 said:


> What about the difference in output?


I got a couple of green ones, and the new one seems brighter. I can think of 3 reasons behind that: brighter LED's, a circuit driving the same LED's harder, or the fact that the old Toob FX had a colored epoxy casing - not sure which.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 31, 2007)

Got my white one, and I'm glad I chose white. The white leds are bright, and this could easily be used as a tent light or other close up light source. The old FXs really couldn't, as they weren't bright enough. Love this new version.


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 31, 2007)

ja10 said:


> Eric, in what way did you carry them?


Usually it´s hanging from my neck. I attached a surefire lanyard without the cordlocks but a pewter skull instead to it´s splitring. The lithium unfortunatelly is too big for that.




ja10 said:


> What about the difference in output?


Like greenLED said, the lithium seems brighter. But the difference is hardly noticable if you ask me, at least with the blue colour. But I still like it that way, I guess I wouldn´t use it that much if it would be much brighter since I usually have it in front of me.

Btw., grapefruit juice seems to be a good defuser :sick2: I just gave it a sweet bath:






Eric


----------



## bliss (Aug 31, 2007)

Color me a little disappointed with the pushbutton cap. What happened to the spring steel pocket clip shown in the "technical drawing"?

_*HOT LINKING NOT ALLOWED - PIC DELETED.*_


Otherwise these things are spot on.

Has anyone bead-blasted one yet? Photos?


----------



## Destroid Monster (Aug 31, 2007)

The Glo-Toob's website FAQ mentioned that RCR123 was supported...any owners out there using it with the RCR123 right now?


----------



## regulator (Aug 31, 2007)

Great pictures and info all. It looks like there are 3-4 LED's on the bottom of the tube. Is that correct? I am really intrigued by the Glootubes and never owned one. I would use it as a tent light and/or just a fun marker light . I think I would get either the green or blue.


----------



## mr.squatch (Aug 31, 2007)

So is the lithium one any brighter than the AA? In the side-by-side pic they look pretty close. I'm ordering some tonite, another gotta have item from cpf. Thanks guys

g


----------



## x923x (Aug 31, 2007)

regulator said:


> It looks like there are 3-4 LED's on the bottom of the tube. Is that correct?



Yep that's correct....3 LED's at the base, pretty much at the 12, 4,and 8 o'clock positions.


----------



## bliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I took some photos of my own...


----------



## pantshacker (Sep 1, 2007)

I will probably buy one of these when I have some more money.

Does the epoxy construction of the glo-toob effect the longevity of the LEDs (where does the heat go?). Do any of the offered colors have particular benefits when it comes to longevity? I'm under the impression that green/blue LEDs degrade more slowly than white but I could easily be wrong.


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 1, 2007)

bliss said:


> Color me a little disappointed with the pushbutton cap. What happened to the spring steel pocket clip shown in the "technical drawing"?


And why is it you are dissapointed with the push button cap? It is much much better than the old one. It was already mentioned month ago that the pocket clip will not be included with the toob itself but might be available as accessoire.



mr.squatch said:


> So is the lithium one any brighter than the AA?


The difference in brightness is not significant. Regarding brightness it wouldn´t matter much if you go for the Fx or Lithium. It might be different when used as a marker light but since the only toobs I ever saw where mine they used to be with me. So there might be a difference if you see a toob from far away. The older toobs are not powered by AA cells btw., they use A23 12V batteries.



mr.squatch said:


> The Glo-Toob's website FAQ mentioned that RCR123 was supported...any owners out there using it with the RCR123 right now?


I immediatly tested it with a RCR123 but since I did not recognize any difference in brightness I decided to use my remaining primary cells.

Eric


----------



## Dark Vapor (Sep 1, 2007)

I tried a protected rcr123 and it doesn't seem to fit. Are there any rcr123 on the market that may be used? Anyone tried an unprotected 123?


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 1, 2007)

I used a protected RCR123 and it did fit. It was one of the new, silver labled ultrafire cells. I don´t have any of AW´s RCR123s but I guess these won´t fit, I just tried the diameter of AW´s 17670 and they are too large in diameter to fit into the toob.

Eric


----------



## bliss (Sep 1, 2007)

> And why is it you are dissapointed with the push button cap? It is much much better than the old one. It was already mentioned month ago that the pocket clip will not be included with the toob itself but might be available as accessoire.



I said, a little disappointed. It definitely looks cool and is very easy to use, when compared to the twist caps. I just don't like that there is no method of attachment besides the tiny little lanyard hole. If that hole was only a little bigger, you could get a split ring in there. It just seems like something is missing to me.

On the little card supplied in the blister pack it shows a photo of an accessory pocket clip, which looks exactly like the clear plastic clip for the legacy toobs. Which is fine, I suppose, but I just liked the idea of the steel clip.


----------



## bliss (Sep 1, 2007)

> Does the epoxy construction of the glo-toob effect the longevity of the LEDs (where does the heat go?)



I wondered about this myself. Even if you leave them on for hours they don't ever seem to get hot. They get just barely warm to the touch.


----------



## mr.squatch (Sep 1, 2007)

Ahh, how easy to find are the 23 batteries? Cost? I've found them online, just wondering what they are and how readily available they are in the real world (aka walmart). Also, haven't been able to find, do the triangle anti-roll thingy's work with the new lithium toobs? I know they are bigger round and I think the stands are rubber, dunno if they are that soft.... 

g


----------



## Brizzler (Sep 1, 2007)

How good are these at sucking partially depleted CR123s dry? If I got one (red, I think) that is what I would hope to use it for...


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 1, 2007)

bliss said:


> If that hole was only a little bigger, you could get a split ring in there.


Well, I guess you are right about that. Since I always liked the twist cap better I didn´t think about that. But it´s true, if a small split ring could be attached it would be more usefull.



bliss said:


> On the little card supplied in the blister pack it shows a photo of an accessory pocket clip, which looks exactly like the clear plastic clip for the legacy toobs. Which is fine, I suppose, but I just liked the idea of the steel clip.


I thought the additional clip would be just like the one shown in the "technical drawing". I have a few swivel clips for my old toobs but those clips don´t get much use. Such a steel pocket clip would be much better.

Eric


----------



## bliss (Sep 1, 2007)

> I thought the additional clip would be just like the one shown in the "technical drawing". I have a few swivel clips for my old toobs but those clips don´t get much use. Such a steel pocket clip would be much better.



Yea, I was really looking forward to that clip.

It seems like they could create a simple stamped steel clip that would fit underneath either cap and then seal using a second rubber sealing washer. Do you get what I mean? Like a flat ring with a bent tail attached. I think the threads would be long enough to clear the clip and the rubber washer.


----------



## pantshacker (Sep 1, 2007)

bliss said:


> I wondered about this myself. Even if you leave them on for hours they don't ever seem to get hot. They get just barely warm to the touch.



Hmm. Okay. Does anyone know how much current the glo-toob lithium draws?


----------



## kq2h (Sep 1, 2007)

*Glo-Toob Lithium Regulation (was:Glo-Toob Lithium Picture)*

Hey you guys with all the Lithium Glo-Toobs, how do you find the regulation of light output as batteries are used? Does the Glo-Toob remain bright until the battery is depleted or does it gradually dim as the A23 versions? Regulation in a Glo-Toob is a big plus IMHO...


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 22, 2007)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/image.php?u=430&dateline=2005

STREAK, what is that little blue gem in your avatar? looks like a button cell light...


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 22, 2007)

It´s a Glo-Toob flashcap. And it is indeed powered by button cells (4x CR2032 if I´m not mistaken since mine is in the car right now). It has a magnetic bottom and can be used with D-cell MagLites, has constant on as well as beacon mode. Lighthound has the white flashcap for $20 only.

Eric


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: cheers!


----------



## alanagnostic (Sep 22, 2007)

I found the regulation of the lithium GT to be pretty good but I wasn't paying close attention. One thing I did notice was that it automatically went to strobe when the battery was near death. I also tried rechargeable batteries in mine with limited success. I had trouble getting them to fit in, and when I did get some to fit they only lasted about 4 hours (as opposed to about 28 on primaries). Glo-toob emailed me about it and said they would be coming out with a rechargable battery that will fit all their lithium toobs. I just hope it lasts longer than 4 hours.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 29, 2007)

3500 meters = 2.17479 miles :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan B (Jan 12, 2008)

Did some testing with 3.7V protected 123's (which just barely fit), and LiFePO4 123's. The current (and intensity) went way up with voltage. I didn't write down the numbers, but it explains the short battery life on 3.7V 123's. Even the 3.2V 123's draw more current than primaries. Testing in night-light mode, the lowest steady setting.

My quick guess from these measurements is that the regulator is 'overdriven' at these voltages, or that it isn't much of a 'current regulator'. 

Just went back and re-measured. Here are the numbers on a Green Glo-Toob Lithium set to low-steady mode:

12mA 123 primary that came with it 1300 mAH? 108H calculated
35 mA 3.7V ultrafire rcr123 880 mAH 25H calculated
18 mA 3.2V AW LiFePO4 500 mAH 28H calculated

-- Alan


----------



## cave dave (Feb 9, 2008)

I measured 44 mA for Primary on high steady for an Amber model. I don't think its regulated so as the battery drains current and brightness will drop to extend the runtime.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 9, 2008)

If the Toob is only drawing around 40ma on a 1300ma lithium 123, it will maintain it's brightness for a good long time. My white draws around 80ma on a non-new 123 cell. So, each led is getting around 27ma. A little overdriven, but only mildly. Just where I'd set it myself if I had the choice. Perhaps a new cell sends 30ma to each led.


----------



## berry580 (Dec 11, 2008)

Streak said:


> Any questions??


how bright is it?
like how many lux @ 1 metre?

thank you


----------



## greenLED (Dec 11, 2008)

berry580 said:


> how bright is it?
> like how many lux @ 1 metre?
> 
> thank you


Can't measure brightness that way off a Toob, since the pattern is basically omnidirectional.


----------



## picard (Dec 11, 2008)

what size of battery does glow tube use?

how many lumens does it produce?


----------



## Mercaptan (Dec 11, 2008)

picard said:


> what size of battery does glow tube use?
> 
> how many lumens does it produce?



It uses a 123 and lumen output really doesn't matter - it's a marker beacon as opposed to a torch for illuminating objects at distance.

It's meant *to be seen* as opposed to _seeing with_ it.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 11, 2008)

The lithium version, a 123; the "FX" version, and A23 (12V).


----------



## applevision (Dec 11, 2008)

Mercaptan said:


> It uses a 123 and lumen output really doesn't matter - it's a marker beacon as opposed to a torch for illuminating objects at distance.
> 
> It's meant *to be seen* as opposed to _seeing with_ it.


I'm a big fan of the Glo-Toobs and I will say that the lithium tubes are pretty bright! I can totally use them to navigate around the house at night. My guess is that in terms of "throw" (which is the antithesis of this beacon designed to be seen), it is like a bright cell phone screen in the dark--there's not much of it. Yet, it feels like navigating with something like a 4 lumen light which is enough in pitch black--more than enough, actually.


----------

